
Significant card decline rate - andrebrov
Hello.<p>We are using Stripe for our recurrent billing and this month we saw 4x more card declines that ever before. As far as I now there are some other companies with same problem. Does anyone have same problem? And how do you solve it?
======
rabidonrails
We've seen a problem where certain cards stop working at Stripe. Sadly, and
perhaps through no fault of their own, Stripe isn't going to be much help in
getting this resolved. You're bound to get an email from Stripe saying that
this is a "standard bank decline" and that they have no more information than
that. Then you'll need to either tell your user to use a new card or ask them
to ask their bank what's going on. Overall, you don't really have any play
here.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

